
Facebook now adds fbclid query string to URLs, busting CloudFlare’s cache - mrmondo
https://community.cloudflare.com/t/facebook-now-adds-fbclid-query-string-to-urls-busting-cloudflares-cache/40355
======
mrmondo
From the thread: "Facebook is doing this in response to Apple’s third-party
cookie tracking protection that prevents FB from tracking users just by
cookies/embeds, see [https://webkit.org/blog/8311/intelligent-tracking-
prevention...](https://webkit.org/blog/8311/intelligent-tracking-
prevention-2-0/) 11\. With fbclid, Facebook no longer needs to rely on
tracking cookies to track users across websites."

------
mockindignant
What is the best way to deal with this as an end user?

I see there is a Firefox plugin here: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/nofbclid/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/nofbclid/)

But perhaps it is better to deal with at a lower level, like on the firewall.
Any advice would be welcome.

~~~
mrmondo
Good find, the source is here:
[https://github.com/nboughton/nofbclid/blob/master/nofbclid.j...](https://github.com/nboughton/nofbclid/blob/master/nofbclid.js)

~~~
mockindignant
I found a slightly better one that also blocks google UTM trackers as well,
here:

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/utm-
tracking-...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/utm-tracking-
token-stripper/)

and source here:

[https://github.com/jparise/chrome-utm-
stripper](https://github.com/jparise/chrome-utm-stripper)

~~~
mrmondo
I happen to already be using that one, nice to see they've added Facebook
tracking removal to it as well!

------
mrmondo
Another dodgy move by Facebook, this time not only tracking people
(potentially without their consent) but also disrupting internet traffic.

